# Deep Fryers



## foodienews (Apr 25, 2005)

Anyone have any suggestions on good deep fryers??

Never bought one before and I wasn't sure what brands are best.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Welcome to the ChefTalk.

You'll find many existing threads on topics by using the search function:
http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/search.php?

Here are some search results for posts regarding deep fryer recommendations:
http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ead.php?t=3913
http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ead.php?t=3866


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard, FoodieNews!

I love my DeLonghi D455D2 dual zone. It's great on all accounts except one: does not heat the oil over 360 degrees (I like higher for my chicken wings) but otherwise and for everything else - it's super! 

Do perform a seach as advised, though. There are lots of pros and cons to these things. Best to be well informed when purchasing.


----------



## foodienews (Apr 25, 2005)

Promise to use the search function, not a newbie to message boards just a newbie to Cheftalk. Should have known better.

Will take a look at the DeLonghi D455D2 tonight.


----------



## gravyboat (May 3, 2005)

It is difficult to tell without knowing what your requirements are:

Is it for a home or commercial use?
How many meal do you serve? 
What are you going to fry?
Are you looking for gas or electric?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Alton Brown has tested them and made a suggestion. You can try his books or website. I'd trust Alton!


----------



## abanynini (Jan 24, 2010)

I certainly appreciate your quest for a decent deep fryer. These things need to be built pretty well to withstand the conditions that we demand of them. Last thing you want is to heat many quarts of oil to boiling point in a flimsy structure...very scary! Here is a link to a nice Commercial Deep Fryer that I recommend highly. Good luck and happy cooking!


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

He he heh, I love the new guys. This thread is from 2005, i hope he found his fryer by now. Sorry abanynini, nothing personal. I was here cause I like a good deep fryer as well. Started in a fish and chips place./img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## abanynini (Jan 24, 2010)

ahh, yes, right you are.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------

